# Koga Twin Traveller



## paulakajack (8 Feb 2022)

Looking for some advice on selling a good quality (as new condition) Koga Twin traveller Tandem bike (new cost was £4000). Has an accompanying towball carrier that cost £450. Comes with loads of extras including a tyre change bag, rear Koga panniers, map case bag and water bottles. Where is tge best place to advertise it and what would be a realistic price?
Thanks for any advice. Some pics attached.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Feb 2022)

That is a fabulous bit of kit! I have no one to share sadly.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Feb 2022)

Tandem Club's a good start. Value? Usually less than one would think, sadly.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2022)

Very nice another vote for the tandem club and the CTC forum although it's known as something else but my memory fails me.


----------



## paulakajack (12 Feb 2022)

Thanks, ill pop it for sale on the Tandem Club, still not sure where to start with price, these high-end Kogas are a lot of tandem!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2022)

All Kogas are a lot of bike @paulakajack but that is a nice looking machine


----------



## danarhargrove3 (5 Oct 2022)

paulakajack said:


> Looking for some advice on selling a good quality (as new condition) Koga Twin traveller Tandem bike (new cost was £4000). Has an accompanying towball carrier that cost £450. Comes with loads of extras including a tyre change bag, rear Koga panniers, map case bag and water bottles. Where is tge best place to advertise it and what would be a realistic price?
> Thanks for any advice. Some pics attached.



Hello,
I know this is a long shot , but, , is your koga twin traveler still available ?
Thanks
Dana Hargrove ( near San Francisco)


----------

